# Does my budgie need a beak trim?



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi :1zhelp:
My budgies never use their cuttlebone or mineral block, and one of them, Cosmo, has a beak that I think is getting too long. I have pics of her below. How can I get her to use the cuttlebone or the mineral block? I added some twigs from an apple tree in the cage, but Cosmo doesn't chew on them, only Lulu does. I don't know what to do! :S Any suggestions???

Sorry if you can't see the pics too well


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The beak does look a bit elongated in the second photo, but the angle you took the pic could be misleading. 
From the other photos you posted at the Gender section, her beak looked normal in terms of size/proportion.
If possible, do post a couple more pics.

Both of your budgies will use the cuttlefish/mineral block when their bodies demand the calcium or minerals.
You can add some wooden chew toys to satisfy their chewing needs and to help keep their beaks well maintained.


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Here are some more pics of her beak:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This latest set was very helpful and you don't need to worry about Cosmo's beak which has a length considered normal for her size. 
There is no need for beak trimming, and to help in keeping her beak in good form you can add some chew toys on the cage for both of your budgies to play and chew on.


----------

